# TUG2.COM maintenance this evening



## TUGBrian (Jun 27, 2019)

Apologies in advance for anyone this impacts, the TUG2.COM server will be undergoing some maintenance this evening between our window of 3am-5am.

we do not expect this maint to take the server offline/unavailable for more than 1 hour.  this should not impact any other servers (forums etc)...just the ratings/reviews and marketplace.

Thanks in advance for your understanding.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 27, 2019)

Loved the three (3) Tumbeasts creatures. I feel their assignments have been completed.  LOL


----------

